# Inconsiderate comments



## Grace2013 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,
Just wonder how people cope with comments when you have a negative cycle and head straight back to work. People just make it look so easy. Getting pregnant/Giving birth is almost like eating chocolate. I was in so much pain and sadness and all I hear is - ohh you don't want kids and you look so content. You are broody is another comment. You just want to slap their faces and secretly wish if they know how it feels to struggle with infertility. 

Sorry about the rant. But, it is painful. Anyone experience any niggly pain in their breasts following a failed cycle. I was in so much pain in my bottom - sharp intense pains. I have adenomyosis. 
This journey is so hard. Looking for some support.


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Grace,

I'm sorry about your cycle, it;s very hard to pick yourself up. I was lucky enough not to have to go back to work after all my failed cycles, and it's also hard when people make unexpected and insensitive stupid comments. The truth is that NO ONE who hasn't struggled with infertility can really know what it's like. Many people can do a pretty good job of being sympathetic, unfortunately they seem pretty thin on the ground where you work! I would have to firmly and calmly say to someone who said "You don't want kids" that yes, you do, that it's a hard process and you wouldn;t put yourself through it if you didn;t want them. 

But also, at the end of the day,   them all. If they are that incredibly thick then I wouldn't give much importance to their views. See/spend time with/talk to people who are emotionally intelligent and tuned in. Ignore the rest.

Physical symptoms: it can take time to rinse the drugs etc out of your system. MAybe a detox? That might be a bit harsh physically and emotionally tho, make sure you give yourself plenty of TLC.

Take care and hope you feel better soon!

R xxx


----------



## Grace2013 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Rubster. That's very helpful. May be I will try a detox to clear my system! X x


----------

